# Gas vs. Mac



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 6, 2008)

Have any of you had to cut back on your mac/fun expenditures to pay for gas?   I have and i'm really starting to notice how other things like food have gone up in price too! 
It's really frustrating because mac is my outlet for fun, but we have to have gas to go to work, take the kids places, etc.   Its getting really depressing as the gas prices continue to rise.   Here in Houston gas is around 3.85/gallon for the cheapest.  
We have really cut down on driving, but its hard because it is really hot, houston is spread out and doesn't have great public transportation.  I really mis my wild mac shopping sprees.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jun 6, 2008)

Gas is 4.34 where I live.  Milk, bread, and all the little things are adding up.  Our economy is taking a hit, I know it happens but dang.


----------



## iio (Jun 6, 2008)

I can't imagine what it will be like in 5 years.  I hope things will get better.  I know prices go up every year but it seems like its going up every second! Gas prices where I live was $4.29 last week and now its $4.45 and up.  I've been trying to find jobs that are in walking distance ffrom me but none of them are hiring at the moment. bleh. I do miss shopping at MAC, I havent for ages and they are coming out with the prettiest MU!


----------



## shauna_bear (Jun 6, 2008)

Yea I live in southern California and gas prices have gone through the roof. Within two days the gas I normally buy has gone up almost 30 cents per gallon. Luckily though I drive a new Honda Civic which fills up with roughly 30-40 dollars and a full tank lasts me a week or more.

It's insane how much it affects everything else I pay for though. I work at a grocery store and anything that's dairy has gone up, bread, produce, pretty much all the essentials.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 6, 2008)

I live in Austin and gas is really expensive here... I have also found that it is cheaper to get food from fast food places then make it. This is getting sad...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shauna_bear* 

 
_It's insane how much it affects everything else I pay for though. I work at a grocery store and anything that's dairy has gone up, bread, produce, pretty much all the essentials._

 
I know!  A gallon of milk was $6 at the grocery store the other day!!!  Ice cream companies are also making their containers smaller instead of raising the price :/   We aren't stupid!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluffyew769769* 

 
_I live in Austin and gas is really expensive here... I have also found that it is cheaper to get food from fast food places then make it. This is getting sad..._

 
tell me about it! lately i've been living off of taco bell.  At this rate i'll be dead from bad foods in 10 years.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_Gas is 4.34 where I live.  Milk, bread, and all the little things are adding up.  Our economy is taking a hit, I know it happens but dang._

 
omg, 4.34 a gallon! that is ridiculous.  I saw on the news today the barrels of oil jumped $15 overnight!  I'm really starting to become uneasy, when is it going to stop?  Soon we won't be able to afford anything!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 6, 2008)

I paid $4.09 for 89, midgrade gas at the BP station the other night. I drive a Honda Accord and she used to be great with gas, like most Hondas, but it costs me insane amounts to fill her up, even at half a tank! I try not to get it below half a tank, because I freak out less that way. But it still seems like it takes sooooo much to fill up a car nowadays!

LOL I know this sounds bad, but this past month, I think I've been spending equal amounts on gas and MAC, lol


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I paid $4.09 for 89, midgrade gas at the BP station the other night. I drive a Honda Accord and she used to be great with gas, like most Hondas, but it costs me insane amounts to fill her up, even at half a tank! I try not to get it below half a tank, because I freak out less that way. But it still seems like it takes sooooo much to fill up a car nowadays!

LOL I know this sounds bad, but this past month, I think I've been spending equal amounts on gas and MAC, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I admit i sneak a few items here and there, but its not like it used to be at all!  I
hate the feeling of running low on money and gas.   Surely things will get better with a new president, right?


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I admit i sneak a few items here and there, but its not like it used to be at all! I
hate the feeling of running low on money and gas. Surely things will get better with a new president, right?_

 
Let's hope so! It's just depressing, because everytime you turn on the news, they're talking about nationwide gas prices, everytime I open a newspaper or magazine...I just wish people would stop talking about it in the media, ya know? I think that's what gets so many people in a frenzy.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Let's hope so! It's just depressing, because everytime you turn on the news, they're talking about nationwide gas prices, everytime I open a newspaper or magazine...I just wish people would stop talking about it in the media, ya know? I think that's what gets so many people in a frenzy._

 
I agree, they are working everyone into a panic with all the gas price b.s. and global warming crap.  Not to mention in 2 years we will start having to pump water from the ocean because we have used up all the water underneath us and the wells are drying up.   Its going to go down when people start fighting over water.


----------



## redambition (Jun 6, 2008)

petrol/gas prices are out of the control of the government and unfortunately it seems like they aren't going to go down unless another major oil source is found.

petrol over here is getting quite expensive as well, i've had to change my budget around because i'm pretty sure it's not going to get any better.

we get the same thing over here - it's always in the news and the opposition party keeps whinging about how a 5c excise cut would make it all better... that's crap! even 5c off the price at the moment would make little difference to the affordability, never mind that the public would never see that full 5c cut anyway.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 6, 2008)

Well, I haven't cut back on MAC really, just the number of times I go back and forth to the counter which is 35 minutes each way.  I used to break my hauls up into a few pieces at a time, but now, I try and save up the money to get everything I want in one stop.  Sometimes it doesn't work, but usually I am fine.  I have a V8 SUV, and filled up the other day at $3.91 for regular. I was completely empty and it cost me nearly $90.  It is insane!  Now with my son being done with school for the summer, that means less time traveling, and about $60 less per month for school lunches, so that will be nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Luckily, both of our vehicles are paid off, so we don't have that payment every month.  I can't imagine having both a car payment and these huge gas bills!  But DH's truck is a diesel, and though he gets more miles to the tank, he is paying $4.82 a gallon for his fuel.  It's a sin, and I am sure it will get worse before it gets better unfortunately


----------



## sofabean (Jun 6, 2008)

gas is 4.35 where i live.... it just keeps going up! a week ago, it was 4.17 or something like that...


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Jun 6, 2008)

yeah, it costs me $60 to fill up my Camry.  I was considering getting a smaller car, but my car gets the same gas mileage as the new Corolla.  can't afford a hybrid at the moment...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 6, 2008)

Tell me about  it I Drive Mustang GT (v8 ) and It gets 29 MPG, (which was better than my 94 Acura integra which got 27 (CAN YOU BELIEVE IT!!!)) 

It costs me about $60 (give or take a few bucks) to fill up my tank. and I use midgrade. It lasts me about .. a week and a Half if I minimize my driving.

Im in so. Cal and I pay about 4.40 a gallon


----------



## KikiB (Jun 7, 2008)

At the gas station closest to me gas went up 30 cents in the last week...I am glad I don't drive, instead I have a bus pass: it's $81 a month for me and I can pretty much go anywhere in the county. Granted you deal with smelly people and annoyances but hey, it beats the gas prices right? I am noticing it though...it is making me look at how I am spending my money and really cut down on the fun stuff and try to start saving some so that I can eventually move out. Also all the food places at the mall are jacking up prices, and I notice that I am skipping more and more meals because a) my parents pay for my food at home and I don't want them to pay for a ton, and b) when my meal at some places goes up by $1, I can't eat there...I have to take something less filling. I work retail and the pricing on everything is gradually creeping up-in fact they were going to execute a massive reticket on pretty much everything in our biggest line in the store, and one of our high-end lines is getting reticketed. 

The only thing I do hope is that the newer MAC collections underwhelm me in person like Cool Heat did, because that's more money to be saved for other stuff.


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jun 7, 2008)

gas is now 4.60 for regular here.
craaazy.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 7, 2008)

^It hasn't quite hit that yet, it's still under $4.30 everywhere, but when the Arco gets over $4.00, it's there to stay.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh don't get me started on food prices. I barely can afford red meat. I'm only getting a students welfare payment which has decreased, yet the prices of food increase constantly. I know here in the past 2 years milk has gone up over 50cents and Public transport has gone up 40cents.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 7, 2008)

^Stephen Colbert's most recent "Bears & Balls" segment was a funny spoof of all the food prices going up. It is definitely worth a watch for the laugh, but it is true what is going on.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 7, 2008)

I pay like $3.85 and it sucksss. Plus where I live everything is at least 15 minutes away, and nothing is within walking distance so it is very difficult not to drive. My car only gets like 18 MPG so I find myself filling it up 2+ times a week since I'm taking classes at another school this summer.


----------



## tiramisu (Jun 7, 2008)

This does suck, raising kids and trying to get by... minus so much "extras" that we're all used too (as in silly m/up expenditures!)  I have cut back on stuff like mac, even though it totally sucks.  I have plenty of m/up in my stash to keep me content at least.  There are worse things, I guess, huh? LOL

I am hoping by the time I complete law school (and owe a huge fortune) the economy will be better than it is now!


----------



## Divinity (Jun 7, 2008)

$4.55 for regular here.  It pays to take the bus AND feeds my MAC addiction so I don't have to cut back


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_At the gas station closest to me gas went up 30 cents in the last week...I am glad I don't drive, instead I have a bus pass: it's $81 a month for me and I can pretty much go anywhere in the county. Granted you deal with smelly people and annoyances but hey, it beats the gas prices right? I am noticing it though...it is making me look at how I am spending my money and really cut down on the fun stuff and try to start saving some so that I can eventually move out. Also all the food places at the mall are jacking up prices, and I notice that I am skipping more and more meals because a) my parents pay for my food at home and I don't want them to pay for a ton, and b) when my meal at some places goes up by $1, I can't eat there...I have to take something less filling. I work retail and the pricing on everything is gradually creeping up-in fact they were going to execute a massive reticket on pretty much everything in our biggest line in the store, and one of our high-end lines is getting reticketed. 

The only thing I do hope is that the newer MAC collections underwhelm me in person like Cool Heat did, because that's more money to be saved for other stuff._

 
You are blessed because where you live has great public transportation.  Many people do not have that luxury, so driving is a necessity.   

The price of housing affected where people lived and how much they paid for gas.  When I lived in the Greater Boston area, I found that many of my co-workers lived far from work, which meant longer commutes.   Prices of houses were going up and up and people where driving to Boston from New Hampshire and Maine  (there was not a ton of work in those place.)   

I agree that MAC's new collections have greatly underwhelmed me, so I do not have to worry about paying for MAC and gas.   I am still looking forward to Cool Heat.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_petrol/gas prices are out of the control of the government and unfortunately it seems like they aren't going to go down unless another major oil source is found._

 
Two thumbs up. 


Anyone that thinks "regime change" is going to bring down gas prices must be forgetting that the Democrats promised us that would happen if they took control of Congress. Guess they forgot. 

*Worldwide* demand, fueled (tee hee) by two slightly populated countries (India and China), is a major part of rising oil prices. They will probably come back down at some point, but the days of $30 a BB gas are gone. I think we can probably realistically expect to get back fown around 2.50-2.75 in the future, but it won't be because of anyone being elected in the US. 

We've been lucky enough to be insulated from rising grocery costs because we shop at the commissary, but I'm going to look for an evening job to offset the cost of other things so that we don't have to cut back on anything. I'd rather work nights than go without the things I enjoy.


----------



## redambition (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_*Worldwide* demand, fueled (tee hee) by two slightly populated countries (India and China), is a major part of rising oil prices. They will probably come back down at some point, but the days of $30 a BB gas are gone. I think we can probably realistically expect to get back fown around 2.50-2.75 in the future, but it won't be because of anyone being elected in the US._

 
It is true that the price at the moment seems to be a bit of a bubble and there is a possibility that the price of oil may drop a bit... but the drop won't be that huge. high prices are here to stay (which i don't like).


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 7, 2008)

I see myself cutting back in a lot of ways due to the rising fuel prices.  In Seattle the price of fuel is around $4.21.  It has gone up almost $.40 in the last few weeks.  My honda accord is taking around $50 to fill up which is something that I have never had to do before.  

Frankly I am trying creative ways to cut back spending but at this time I am still spending around the same on MAC.  I am really dedicated to my budget (as I am trying to save for a condo/house) and I have still allowed myself to have part of my budget given to MAC.  If gas gets much higher I might have to pull a little money out of that.  Usually a full tank of gas lasts me two weeks as I live in walking distance to work.  

I hope that during the election that gas prices will go down a little.  At this point who knows!


----------



## breechan (Jun 7, 2008)

The gas prices here in Japan recently skyrocketed from about $1.40/litre, to $1.75/litre. To calculate that into gallons...(there's 3.79 litres in a gallon )... *$6.63 per gallon!  Thank god I drive a teeny tiny k-kar! *


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breechan* 

 
_The gas prices here in Japan recently skyrocketed from about $1.40/litre, to $1.75/litre. To calculate that into gallons...(there's 3.79 litres in a gallon )... *$6.63 per gallon!  Thank god I drive a teeny tiny k-kar! *_

 
Holy crap that is a lot of money for a gallon of gas!  I am thankful that we have not gotten that high yet.


----------



## captodometer (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_Surely things will get better with a new president, right?_

 
No, they won't.  Oil/fossil fuels are a limited resource, and whoever happens to be sitting in the White House doesn't change this fact.  Unless Obama or McCain have managed to invent cold fusion, which I doubt that they have
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best estimates are that the world has just reached or already exceeded peak oil production.  So from here on out the price will increase because demand is increasing and the supply is dwindling.  Unless some other easy to use source of energy comes along, the oil-based economy is over and we all just better get used to the pain.

I feel for the people who are truly having trouble paying for the basic grocery items, but meat and dairy products don't fit the bill.  They are basically luxury items; we wouldn't all die of malnutrition if we stopped eating them. The price of these items goes up when gas prices go up because they are so resource intensive.  The amount of water and feed that has to go into a cow to get back a gallon of milk is staggering, and it takes energy to pump the water, grow the feed, etc.  I'm a veterinarian, and animal based food production has been one of my primary sources of income, but even I realize that the current system is going to have to change, out of economic necessity if nothing else.

I personally think that things will get a lot worse before they stabilize.  There's tough times ahead.

A gallon of gas is NZ$7.83, or about US$5.84.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_No, they won't.  Oil/fossil fuels are a limited resource, and whoever happens to be sitting in the White House doesn't change this fact.  Unless Obama or McCain have managed to invent cold fusion, which I doubt that they have
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best estimates are that the world has just reached or already exceeded peak oil production.  So from here on out the price will increase because demand is increasing and the supply is dwindling.  Unless some other easy to use source of energy comes along, the oil-based economy is over and we all just better get used to the pain.

I feel for the people who are truly having trouble paying for the basic grocery items, but meat and dairy products don't fit the bill.  They are basically luxury items; we wouldn't all die of malnutrition if we stopped eating them. The price of these items goes up when gas prices go up because they are so resource intensive.  The amount of water and feed that has to go into a cow to get back a gallon of milk is staggering, and it takes energy to pump the water, grow the feed, etc.  I'm a veterinarian, and animal based food production has been one of my primary sources of income, but even I realize that the current system is going to have to change, out of economic necessity if nothing else.

I personally think that things will get a lot worse before they stabilize.  There's tough times ahead.

A gallon of gas is NZ$7.83, or about US$5.84._

 
I saw on the news the iranians say we need to be paying $10 a gallon for gas, and the saudis only seem to care about getting rich. 
Ethanol is another source but it is costly and we have nowhere near the amount needed to fuel our country.  
I say that a new president could do something because the president we have now doesn't seem to care. Infact i haven't even seen him in months.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 9, 2008)

i heard that if you buy gas from a name brand station like Chevron and Shell, you don't waste as much gas but if you bought it from an unknown name gas station, you will waste as much because i heard that the unknown gas station's gas are mixed with water. basically, you're just wasting more money if you buy gas at an unknown name gas station. i think thats why their gas is always cheaper than the name brand stations.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_i heard that if you buy gas from a name brand station like Chevron and Shell, you don't waste as much gas but if you bought it from an unknown name gas station, you will waste as much because i heard that the unknown gas station's gas are mixed with water. basically, you're just wasting more money if you buy gas at an unknown name gas station._

 
That is kind of scary!


----------



## captodometer (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I saw on the news the iranians say we need to be paying $10 a gallon for gas, and the saudis only seem to care about getting rich. 
Ethanol is another source but it is costly and we have nowhere near the amount needed to fuel our country.  
I say that a new president could do something because the president we have now doesn't seem to care. Infact i haven't even seen him in months._

 
I actually agree with Iran on this one.  America is spoiled rotten on the gas issue; the rest of the world realizes that oil is a finite resource and therefor taxes it accordingly.  The price of gas in the US is so low because the government bends over backwards to keep it that way; many people in Europe and Asia pay twice as much for gas as the average American and always have. So if Americans are paying $4.50 a gallon, the Japanese and British are probably paying $9-10.  

Ethanol won't work in most areas of the US because it's too cold; doesn't work well at temps below freezing. My mostly ethanol powered car would be going nowhere on a January day in upstate NY or Wisconsin.  And even if ethanol were to replace gas in the US, the cost of meat and dairy would become astronomical.  Remember what I said earlier about how much feed and water have to go into a cow to get back anything worthwhile? The majority of grain, especially corn, in the US goes to feeding livestock.  It would all have to be converted to ethanol production, and even then it is unlikely that supply would even come close to meeting demand for fuel.  And then there's nothing left to feed the livestock, so the economy crashes anyway because roughly 20% is linked to agriculture in some way.

George Bush is clueless and useless: I agree.  But this doesn't change the laws of supply and demand: there's a finite and decreasing amount of oil and there are 6.5 billion and rapidly increasing people who want it.  Also, change is not instantaneous.  Even if the new president initiates a massive push to find alternative energy sources, it's not going to happen overnight so the price of oil and gas isn't going to decrease.  Smallpox vaccination has been around since the 1700's; we succeeded in eradicating the disease in 1981.  We've been working on a cure for AIDS since we discovered HIV in 1983: 25 years later, no cure or vaccine. Icarus put on wings and flew in ancient Greek mythology, and Leonardo was working on flight plans during the Renaissance; we got the first airplane flight in 1903.  Just because we have the vision to do something, doesn't mean that we can.  The technology has to catch up.  And the technology to move away from an oil based economy is probably a generation away.

And Noahlowryfan, I think what you said about noncorporate gas stations is an urban legend or propaganda by the branded oil companies.  The Bureau of Standards and Trades(or your state equivalent) strictly regulates the sale of gas.  If the pump says it sold you a gallon, it sold you a gallon.  And if it says that the gallon was 93 octane, it probably was.  When I lived in the US, I was responsible for covering about 25% of New York state and drove 45-60,000 miles a year; I filled up wherever I was when the tank was near empty, and my fuel economy never changed.  No name station in Ogdensburg was the same as Mobil station a block from my house in suburban Rochester: I could go 350 miles on a full tank.  As the prices rise, I imagine that enforcement will become even more stringent than it already is.


----------



## Billie28 (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breechan* 

 
_The gas prices here in Japan recently skyrocketed from about $1.40/litre, to $1.75/litre. To calculate that into gallons...(there's 3.79 litres in a gallon )... *$6.63 per gallon! Thank god I drive a teeny tiny k-kar! *_

 
Same in Germany


----------



## user79 (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_
*Worldwide* demand, fueled (tee hee) by two slightly populated countries (India and China), is a major part of rising oil prices. They will probably come back down at some point, but the days of $30 a BB gas are gone. I think we can probably realistically expect to get back fown around 2.50-2.75 in the future, but it won't be because of anyone being elected in the US. 

We've been lucky enough to be insulated from rising grocery costs because we shop at the commissary, but I'm going to look for an evening job to offset the cost of other things so that we don't have to cut back on anything. I'd rather work nights than go without the things I enjoy._

 
Hm well I'm not sure if the increased consumption of India and China is one of the main reasons _yet_. Of course, that is one of many reasons. Sure, that will make a huge impact on consumption in the future, but the main consumption of resources is still western democracies, especially the US. 

Another reason that the oil prices have been soaring is because of speculation on the market, which is jacking up the prices.

But anyhow, the increasing cost of oil is a strong factor in the increasing cost of food, so the two are inextricably linked.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I saw on the news the iranians say we need to be paying $10 a gallon for gas, and the saudis only seem to care about getting rich._

 
I agree that the US should be paying more for oil, because the rest of the world is paying disproportionately more, as has already been stated. Maybe that would also spur on a move to decrease personal consumption. Well, the Saudi leaders have called for an OPEC meeting to discuss the recent rise in prices. So hopefully something will be done, but I'm not really counting on it. They are getting rich....

The only long term solution to the oil crisis is reducing consumption and looking for alternative sources of energy. I personally don't think drilling for oil in wildlife reserves like the Arctic is the answer, which has been suggested by Bush (big surprise there). Anyhow, oil _will _run out eventually. It's not a matter of if, it's a matter of _when_. The problem with bio energy like ethanol is that it uses up masses of potential food crops to manufacture a minute amount of ethanol, which is causing famine in many areas of the world, especially Africa. So it's not really a clean source at all, it also promotes monoculture and desertification of arable land. The world is in dire need of food crops, not crops to be made into Ethanol.

Ugh, it just seems like a big vicious circle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a personal note, I take mass transit and the train to work everyday. We have 1 car between my bf and I. My commute is much longer than his to work, so I've thought about buying a 2nd car for myself. But now I've kind of put it on a back burner until I get a better paying job because I just don't want to have to limit my lifestyle to pay for gas. I can afford a car, I've saved up a lot, but once I have a car it would be eating up all my fun money.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

  Bolstered by speedy economic development and industrialization, *energy demand from Asia has been one of the main contributors to higher oil prices. Over the last two years, China and India accounted for about 70 percent of the increase in energy demand * and the world’s energy needs would increase 55 percent by 2030. Another reason for higher prices is investments not made by oil producers, including the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries, the agency said.  
 
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/07/bu...nd-energy.html


----------



## thehannahband (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned, but you all need to watch the doc "Who Killed the Electric Car" it's about an electric car design that met 99% of the populations needs and then got crushed, because of a number of dumb reasons..PLEASE WATCH IT!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 10, 2008)

It cost my Dad $175 to fill up the other day!! Insane!! He bought a huge Ford truck last year... big mistake! I drive a Ford Focus and it is really good on gas... maybe $50 every 2 weeks.  Most of my driving is local though.


----------



## redambition (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thehannahband* 

 
_I'm not sure if this has been mentioned, but you all need to watch the doc "Who Killed the Electric Car" it's about an electric car design that met 99% of the populations needs and then got crushed, because of a number of dumb reasons..PLEASE WATCH IT!_

 
that is an excellent documentary.

i am desperate to drive a Tesla electric car - but i have sweet FA chance of getting one here! (and it's extremely expensive because it's a supercar...)

Tesla Motors


----------



## .k. (Jun 10, 2008)

Luckily my Mac store is like 5 mins away from home and on the way to school! yay! im so thankful i bought my little nissan versa instead of the jeep because i get more mpg!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jun 11, 2008)

just when I decide to revive my MAC obsession...gas prices start soaring.  Ironic, yes?  I haven't filled up in months because I'm just not ready to see that big price up there.  $40 has been the highest I've gone..and that's half a tank, so you can imagine.  My kids are in activites, works not the closest and my nearest freestanding MAC is quite a ways.  I try to plan my trips to get lots done in one outing...and make alot of purchases online...and do alot of one stop shopping.  I handle MAC by shopping at our new Houston CCO (when I'm out already of course, lol), I've started perusing the sales on here..and that 15% off sale came at a great time.  Like pumpkincat, I live in Houston and nothing is close by or convenient.  Netflix has become my best friend, lol


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 12, 2008)

Here in Canada, our prime minister banned electric cars so that our economy won't suffer ( we get most of our oil from Alberta, one of our richest provinces). Can you believe it?


----------



## KikiB (Jun 12, 2008)

Shame on you Harper...


----------



## redambition (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Here in Canada, our prime minister banned electric cars so that our economy won't suffer ( we get most of our oil from Alberta, one of our richest provinces). Can you believe it?_

 
For shame!


----------



## User49 (Jun 12, 2008)

I dont drive but my friends who do have said it's made a real dent here in England too! Not nice.


----------



## makeupmadb (Jun 12, 2008)

It's crazy here in the UK too. We don't really use gallons but here it's about £5 per gallon so around $10. They are telling us now that will go up too, and could reach the equivalent of $20 a gallon! Oh and at the moment here in litres it can range from £1.15 ($2.24) to at least £1.40 ($2.70)


----------



## LOCa (Jun 18, 2008)

Almost $6 In L.A.


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_Have any of you had to cut back on your mac/fun expenditures to pay for gas? I have and i'm really starting to notice how other things like food have gone up in price too! 
It's really frustrating because mac is my outlet for fun, but we have to have gas to go to work, take the kids places, etc. Its getting really depressing as the gas prices continue to rise. Here in Houston gas is around* 3.85/gallon* for the cheapest. 
We have really cut down on driving, but its hard because it is really hot, houston is spread out and doesn't have great public transportation. I really mis my wild mac shopping sprees._

 
That's *it*? 

Girl, consider yourself lucky.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree that the U.S. should be cutting back on its oil usage, but unfortunately until we get a better system of mass transit and people start moving back into the cities we don't have much of a choice but to fill our cars with gas.  It's terribly expensive and most people in other countries would be surprised at how far we have to drive to work.  Often work is in an area that is bad or a place we cannot afford.   Living out in the suburbs is cheap and safe, but there isn't much work, so we have to travel.  It's also really hot here so we have to use the air conditioner in the car or die.  Traffic from this mess is horrible.   Everyone I know is feeling the pinch and sadly other countries seem to be cheering it on.  I didn't have anything to do with this crisis and it's like other countries are rooting for our downfall.  It's not fair to me or my family and friends. And it's insulting. Personally i would like the u.s. to go isolationist. We get it! Our dollar is weaker than alot of other currencies, people are losing their homes, their American Dream, and it is really sad we have no supporters because our government has wonk policies and was foolish... and did we REALLY elect this president... I think it was a big scam.


----------



## user79 (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I agree that the U.S. should be cutting back on its oil usage, but unfortunately until we get a better system of mass transit and people start moving back into the cities we don't have much of a choice but to fill our cars with gas.  It's terribly expensive and most people in other countries would be surprised at how far we have to drive to work.  Often work is in an area that is bad or a place we cannot afford.   Living out in the suburbs is cheap and safe, but there isn't much work, so we have to travel.  It's also really hot here so we have to use the air conditioner in the car or die.  Traffic from this mess is horrible.   Everyone I know is feeling the pinch and sadly other countries seem to be cheering it on.  I didn't have anything to do with this crisis and it's like other countries are rooting for our downfall.  It's not fair to me or my family and friends. And it's insulting. Personally i would like the u.s. to go isolationist. We get it! Our dollar is weaker than alot of other currencies, people are losing their homes, their American Dream, and it is really sad we have no supporters because our government has wonk policies and was foolish... and did we REALLY elect this president... I think it was a big scam._

 
First of all, people in Europe also have to commute quite some time to work. It's a myth that everything is very close by here, and that we just have to hop onto our bike for 5 minutes down a cobblestoned road. I spend an hour to work each day, one way. That makes 2 hours a day commuting back and forth to work, sometimes 2.5 hours by public transit. If I had a car, it would cut it down to about an hour. And this is in Switzerland, which has one of the best train & bus systems worldwide. We also have to live in other places from our work, just like Americans, living in the bigger cities is extremely expensive, so often people live in suburbs or in smaller towns away from their workplace all together, like me.

I don't know anyone who is cheering on the oil price increase, except maybe the OPEC countries and the market speculators. I don't think people are rooting for the downfall of anyone, everyone is just very concerned with their own situation and their increasing daily costs. Remember that even though your prices are going up, so are ours, so it's proportionate on both sides. The thing is that the prices are already a lot higher here... This isn't about it not being "fair" and about it being insulting to someone...unfortunately there's only a small group of powerful people who can do something about this. The speculation especially needs to stop.


----------



## hooxxknew (Jun 27, 2008)

I paid $4.69 for regular yesterday, everytime i go to the pump now i feel sort of angry. put in $25 just to get half a tank *MAYBE* [i drive a ford focus btw]. it's like wtf is going on.

i can hardly afford MAC in the store, so ive been using alot of ebay, ;D


----------



## ckara (Jun 27, 2008)

Lucky for me, I live in Boston, don't have a car, and either walk, take public transportation or ride my bike everywhere. But of course I still have to deal with the rising price of everything else.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 27, 2008)

try paying £9 a gallon here in the uk...really expensive here


----------



## KikiB (Jun 28, 2008)

This just makes my decision to never drive that much more worthwhile.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 21, 2008)

I would love a car with great gas mileage!  Everything has risen in price and they expect more difficult times in the next months ahead...possibly 3 years!  I almost feel like the end of the world is coming.  People are losing their houses, jobs, inflation is everywhere... Things like gas in houston may sound less expensive than other places, but I live in a city that is known for all of it's oil refineries.   It's polluted and people don't make as much money than other areas of the country.  there are so many houses for sale in the neighborhood it's sad.  Some of them have signs in the front that say foreclosure! - Like it was a good thing...


----------



## Dizzy (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_there are so many houses for sale in the neighborhood it's sad.  Some of them have signs in the front that say foreclosure! - Like it was a good thing..._

 
This is happening all over the US, with a few exceptions in areas like the one I'm from (old money areas).  I've been traveling mostly by train for my internship this summer and I've never seen anything like this.  I remember one town in Ohio that we stopped in had streets that were basically for sale since almost every lawn had "for sale" or "foreclosure".  It wasn't even just Ohio, I remember seeing similar signs in W.Virginia, but not to the same extent.  It's a foreboding sight.

As for gas vs. Mac?  I cut back on both- at $4.42/gal back home, I can't justify driving everywhere, but I'm lucky enough to live relatively near a train station and a park-and-ride.  The fact that I'm not home much helps and my transportation is subsidized by my mentors while I'm away.  As for makeup, I still love Mac but it's taken a backseat to more pressing expenses.  And anyway, when you're sitting in an office with no A/C and high heat & humidity, who wants to wear makeup?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Small favors, I guess.


----------



## preciouscharm (Jul 24, 2008)

huy dont remind me.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 24, 2008)

WOW! I really consider myself lucky! I drive a VW TDI (clean diesel) Beetle (55 MPG-hwy)!!! I got it back before the US banned the use of diesel cars. (C'mon people, diesel cars are clean now! My car emits the same as a regular gas car) But I still pay for it with the price of diesel. Its around $4.60 at the cheapest. Some days it can go up to $4.90. Ive seen it over $5 in other parts of the US. (I took a road trip to Kansas and I have a friend in So, Cal and Georgia and they both report how much diesel is from time to time) It's ridiculous. I work a minimum wage job and I'm still in school (university) and I'm planning my wedding. EVERYTHING adds up. OMG. 

This is what I really want: YouTube - The Air Car
THE AIR CAR! YAY! Too bad no one is gonna go for something like that, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It really is too bad that I'm moving over seas in Dec. after I get married and I have to sell my little Beetle. They don't sell them anymore as far as I know. I will miss her! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just don't have the cash to bring her with me. Maybe I will just get a bike and use that as my main transport. I like cycling anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh - and I've been bad the last two months, I have actually spent MORE on MAC than GAS! It's horrible, especially when you spend $100 on MAC. I need a better job to keep my MAC habbit. It's like freakin' heroin.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 16, 2008)

I think global warming is a big issue that would should be very concerned about.

Look @ how many women out there are having children these days.. what will be of the environment when all of these children are our age?

We need to get over the laziness and starting finding other means of transportation.. leave the car in the driveway.. walk, take the bus, cycle.. do something other than polluting the hell out of our environment.
I have a car.. and I have a bus pass... (which I pay 200$ a month for - but its bloody cheaper than gas!) and I'd rather take the bus.  Driving is costly, its getting very time consuming and its exhausting.. I'd rather have someone else do the driving for me...
OK and the MOST important thing is.. the less I drive.. the less money I spend on gas.. the more I spend on my lovah.. MAC. Makes it all worthwhile.


----------

